# Dovecot won't start after update



## xy16644 (Mar 13, 2015)

Title says it all. I have just updated my Dovecot port from 2.2.15 to 2.2.16 but when I tried to start it I get the following errors and the service does not start:

```
(/support)$ sudo service dovecot start
doveconf: Error: Couldn't load plugin /usr/local/lib/dovecot/settings/libmanagesieve_login_settings.so: Module is for different ABI version 2.2.ABIv15(2.2.15) (we have 2.2.ABIv16(2.2.16))
doveconf: Error: Couldn't load plugin /usr/local/lib/dovecot/settings/libmanagesieve_settings.so: Module is for different ABI version 2.2.ABIv15(2.2.15) (we have 2.2.ABIv16(2.2.16))
doveconf: Error: Couldn't load plugin /usr/local/lib/dovecot/settings/libpigeonhole_settings.so: Module is for different ABI version 2.2.ABIv15(2.2.15) (we have 2.2.ABIv16(2.2.16))
doveconf: Error: protocols: Unknown protocol: sieve
doveconf: Fatal: Error in configuration file /usr/local/etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf: protocols: Unknown protocol: sieve
doveconf: Error: Couldn't load plugin /usr/local/lib/dovecot/settings/libmanagesieve_login_settings.so: Module is for different ABI version 2.2.ABIv15(2.2.15) (we have 2.2.ABIv16(2.2.16))
doveconf: Error: Couldn't load plugin /usr/local/lib/dovecot/settings/libmanagesieve_settings.so: Module is for different ABI version 2.2.ABIv15(2.2.15) (we have 2.2.ABIv16(2.2.16))
doveconf: Error: Couldn't load plugin /usr/local/lib/dovecot/settings/libpigeonhole_settings.so: Module is for different ABI version 2.2.ABIv15(2.2.15) (we have 2.2.ABIv16(2.2.16))
doveconf: Error: protocols: Unknown protocol: sieve
doveconf: Fatal: Error in configuration file /usr/local/etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf: protocols: Unknown protocol: sieve
Starting dovecot.
doveconf: Error: Couldn't load plugin /usr/local/lib/dovecot/settings/libmanagesieve_login_settings.so: Module is for different ABI version 2.2.ABIv15(2.2.15) (we have 2.2.ABIv16(2.2.16))
doveconf: Error: Couldn't load plugin /usr/local/lib/dovecot/settings/libmanagesieve_settings.so: Module is for different ABI version 2.2.ABIv15(2.2.15) (we have 2.2.ABIv16(2.2.16))
doveconf: Error: Couldn't load plugin /usr/local/lib/dovecot/settings/libpigeonhole_settings.so: Module is for different ABI version 2.2.ABIv15(2.2.15) (we have 2.2.ABIv16(2.2.16))
doveconf: Fatal: Error in configuration file /usr/local/etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf: protocols: Unknown protocol: sieve
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dovecot: WARNING: failed to start dovecot
```
I did have a look in /usr/ports/UPDATING but there was nothing mentioned about Dovecot. How do I get Dovecot to start again? I guess I could remove sieve and pigeonhole but don't really want to unless I have to.

Thanks.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 14, 2015)

Try updating your ports collection and updating again.  Normally version bumps that requires a dependency bump comes with port revision bump but that appears to have been missed initially and fixed in SVN r381215 linked below.  Another item of note is that you should update all packages at once to eliminate any library mismatches that may arise from selectively updating packages.

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=381215


----------

